# Zwei Grafikkarten, drei Monitore, Tastatur macht Probleme

## Mr. Anderson

Hallo,

meine Einrichtung unter KDE mit zwei unterschiedlich Grafikkarten und drei Monitoren funktioniert so weit, dass ich alle drei Monitore unter KDE4 nutzen kann ohne dabei ein Bild zu klonen. Es ist zwar nicht so einfach möglich ein Fenster von einem Monitor, der an der einen Grafikkarte angeschlossen ist, auf einen der anderen zu verschieben, aber das hätte mich auch überrascht. Allerdings unterscheiden sich die Einstellungen für die Tastatur und teilweise auch für die Lokalisierung (!?) je nach Grafikkarte und geraten in Konflikt. Auch die Verwaltung der Bildschirme ist zum Teil widersprüchlich.

Mein wirklich nervigstes Problem ist derzeit, dass ich yakuake mit F12 aufklappen kann, aber anschließend die Tastatur verstellt ist und F12 yakuake nicht mehr schließt, sondern in der laufenden Shell nur ein Tilde (~) produziert. Wenn ich auf dem Bildschirm, auf dem yakuake läuft, die systemsettings von KDE starte kann ich an der Tastatur nichts ändern. Es sieht so aus als wäre gar keine Tastatur angeschlossen.

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich das hinbekomme?

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Autoconfig von X oder anders?

----------

## Mr. Anderson

 *Keruskerfuerst wrote:*   

> Autoconfig von X oder anders?

 

Nicht ganz. Eine xorg.conf habe ich:

```
Section "Monitor"

        Identifier "HP L1950 S/N CNK74615L6"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier "HP L1950 S/N CNC818P701"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier "HP L1940T S/N CNK70305TS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier "Intel GMA 3100"

        Driver "intel"

        BusID "00:02:00"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier "nVidia GeForce 6200 TurboCache"

        Driver "nouveau"

        BusID "01:00:00"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Left"

        Device "Intel GMA 3100"

        Monitor "HP L1940T S/N CNK70305TS"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Middle"

        Device "nVidia GeForce 6200 TurboCache"

        Monitor "HP L1950 S/N CNK74615L6"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Right"

        Device "nVidia GeForce 6200 TurboCache"

        Monitor "HP L1950 S/N CNC818P701"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier "3-Monitor-Layout"

        Screen 0 "Right"

        Screen 1 "Middle" LeftOf "Right"

        Screen 2 "Left" LeftOf "Middle"

EndSection
```

Hatte es zuerst mit Xinerama versucht, war damit aber nicht weit gekommen.

----------

## Gladdle

Und eine Tastatur in die xorg.conf einfügen? Bei mir sieht sie so aus:

```
Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier        "Keyboard (ACER Aspire 9920g)"

    Driver            "kbd"

    Option            "CoreKeyboard"

    #ption            "Protocol"       "Standart"

    #ption            "Device"         ""

    Option            "XkbRules"       "xorg"

    Option            "XkbModel"       "pc105"

    Option            "XkbLayout"      "de"

    Option            "XkbVariant"     "nodeadkeys"

EndSection
```

Und dann noch alles zusammen:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier      "Layout0"

    Screen          "nv-TwinView"

    InputDevice     "Keyboard (ACER Aspire 9920g)"   "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice     "Logitech Trackball"             "AlwaysCore"

    InputDevice     "Synaptics Touchpad"             "CorePointer"

    Option          "Xinerama"                       "Off"

EndSection
```

Bei Dir fehlt hier die Tastatur.

----------

## py-ro

@Gladdle dein Keyboard Abschnitt funktioniert nicht (mehr, seit 1.8 raus ist).

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/#doc_chap4

Vorallem auch in den 1.8er Guide schauen.

Bye

Py

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> @Gladdle dein Keyboard Abschnitt funktioniert nicht (mehr, seit 1.8 raus ist).

 Genau. Statt dessen eine Input Klasse verwenden. Mit dieser sind alle Tastaturen bei mir automatisch auf Deutsch mit der Windows-Taste als Compose-Key:

```
Section "InputClass" 

        Identifier  "keyboard-all_de" 

        Driver      "evdev" 

        Option      "XkbLayout"  "de" 

        Option      "XkbOptions" "compose:rwin altwin:meta_alt"

        MatchIsKeyboard "on" 

EndSection
```

Ergebnis auf einem laptop mit angeschlossener USB-Tastatur:

```
 ~ $ grep keyboard-all_de /var/log/Xorg.0.log

[    34.578] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "keyboard-all_de"

[    34.765] (**) Video Bus: Applying InputClass "keyboard-all_de"

[    34.766] (**) Video Bus: Applying InputClass "keyboard-all_de"

[    34.767] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "keyboard-all_de"

[    34.767] (**) Sleep Button: Applying InputClass "keyboard-all_de"

[    34.769] (**) CHICONY HP Basic USB Keyboard: Applying InputClass "keyboard-all_de"

[    34.770] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "keyboard-all_de"

[    34.833] (**) Dell WMI hotkeys: Applying InputClass "keyboard-all_de"
```

Ja, der Video Bus hat tatsächlich zwei Input Devices. Fragt mich aber nicht, was das sein soll.  :Wink: 

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Das habe ich nun noch zur xorg.conf hinzugefügt:

```
Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "Keyboard"

        Driver "evdev"

        MatchIsKeyboard "1"

        Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

        Option "xkb_model" "pc105"

        Option "xkb_layout" "de"

EndSection
```

Das taucht jetzt auch in der Xorg.0.log so auf, aber das Verhalten hat sich leider nicht geändert.

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Was sagt denn Xorg.0.log?

----------

## Mr. Anderson

 *Keruskerfuerst wrote:*   

> Was sagt denn Xorg.0.log?

 

Hier mal die komplette Xorg.0.log

```
[    17.178] 

X.Org X Server 1.15.0

Release Date: 2013-12-27

[    17.178] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[    17.178] Build Operating System: Linux 3.16.5-gentoo-gnu x86_64 Gentoo

[    17.178] Current Operating System: Linux orb 3.17.7-gentoo-gnu #1 SMP Mon Dec 22 16:08:01 CET 2014 x86_64

[    17.178] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-3.17.7-gentoo-gnu root=/dev/sda1 ro

[    17.178] Build Date: 06 December 2014  04:57:41PM

[    17.178]  

[    17.178] Current version of pixman: 0.32.4

[    17.178]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[    17.178] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[    17.178] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Jan  5 14:35:58 2015

[    17.195] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

[    17.195] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    17.216] (==) ServerLayout "3-Monitor-Layout"

[    17.216] (**) |-->Screen "Right" (0)

[    17.216] (**) |   |-->Monitor "HP L1950 S/N CNC818P701"

[    17.233] (**) |   |-->Device "nVidia GeForce 6200 TurboCache"

[    17.233] (**) |-->Screen "Middle" (1)

[    17.233] (**) |   |-->Monitor "HP L1950 S/N CNK74615L6"

[    17.234] (**) |   |-->Device "nVidia GeForce 6200 TurboCache"

[    17.234] (**) |-->Screen "Left" (2)

[    17.234] (**) |   |-->Monitor "HP L1940T S/N CNK70305TS"

[    17.234] (**) |   |-->Device "Intel GMA 3100"

[    17.234] (==) Automatically adding devices

[    17.234] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[    17.234] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices

[    17.242] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

[    17.242]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    17.242] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[    17.242]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    17.242] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[    17.242]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    17.242] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[    17.242]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    17.242] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

[    17.242]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    17.242] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

[    17.242]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    17.242] (==) FontPath set to:

   

[    17.242] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[    17.242] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[    17.242] (II) Loader magic: 0x602c60

[    17.242] (II) Module ABI versions:

[    17.242]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[    17.242]    X.Org Video Driver: 15.0

[    17.242]    X.Org XInput driver : 20.0

[    17.242]    X.Org Server Extension : 8.0

[    17.243] (II) xfree86: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card1)

[    17.243] (II) xfree86: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

[    17.244] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:29c2:1458:d000 rev 2, Mem @ 0xf7200000/524288, 0xe0000000/268435456, 0xf7000000/1048576, I/O @ 0x0000e100/8

[    17.244] (--) PCI: (0:1:0:0) 10de:0161:0000:025f rev 161, Mem @ 0xf0000000/16777216, 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xf1000000/16777216, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

[    17.245] Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[    17.245] Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[    17.245] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[    17.245] Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[    17.245] Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[    17.245] Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[    17.245] Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[    17.245] Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[    17.245] Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[    17.245] Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[    17.245] Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[    17.245] Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[    17.245] Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[    17.245] Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[    17.245] Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[    17.245] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[    17.245] Initializing built-in extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[    17.245] Initializing built-in extension RECORD

[    17.245] Initializing built-in extension DPMS

[    17.245] Initializing built-in extension Present

[    17.245] Initializing built-in extension DRI3

[    17.245] Initializing built-in extension X-Resource

[    17.245] Initializing built-in extension XVideo

[    17.245] Initializing built-in extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[    17.245] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[    17.245] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DGA

[    17.245] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DRI

[    17.245] Initializing built-in extension DRI2

[    17.245] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[    17.357] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[    17.603] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    17.603]    compiled for 1.15.0, module version = 1.0.0

[    17.603]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 8.0

[    17.603] (==) AIGLX enabled

[    17.603] Loading extension GLX

[    17.603] (II) LoadModule: "nouveau"

[    17.674] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nouveau_drv.so

[    17.712] (II) Module nouveau: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    17.712]    compiled for 1.15.0, module version = 1.0.10

[    17.712]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    17.712]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 15.0

[    17.712] (II) LoadModule: "intel"

[    17.712] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so

[    17.751] (II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    17.751]    compiled for 1.15.0, module version = 2.21.15

[    17.751]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    17.751]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 15.0

[    17.751] (II) NOUVEAU driver 

[    17.751] (II) NOUVEAU driver for NVIDIA chipset families :

[    17.751]    RIVA TNT        (NV04)

[    17.751]    RIVA TNT2       (NV05)

[    17.751]    GeForce 256     (NV10)

[    17.751]    GeForce 2       (NV11, NV15)

[    17.751]    GeForce 4MX     (NV17, NV18)

[    17.751]    GeForce 3       (NV20)

[    17.751]    GeForce 4Ti     (NV25, NV28)

[    17.751]    GeForce FX      (NV3x)

[    17.751]    GeForce 6       (NV4x)

[    17.751]    GeForce 7       (G7x)

[    17.751]    GeForce 8       (G8x)

[    17.751]    GeForce GTX 200 (NVA0)

[    17.751]    GeForce GTX 400 (NVC0)

[    17.751] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Integrated Graphics Chipsets:

   i810, i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 854, 852GM/855GM, 865G,

   915G, E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, Pineview GM,

   Pineview G, 965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33,

   GM45, 4 Series, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41, B43, HD Graphics,

   HD Graphics 2000, HD Graphics 3000, HD Graphics 2500,

   HD Graphics 4000, HD Graphics P4000, HD Graphics 4600,

   HD Graphics 5000, HD Graphics P4600/P4700, Iris(TM) Graphics 5100,

   HD Graphics 4400, HD Graphics 4200, Iris(TM) Pro Graphics 5200

[    17.751] (++) using VT number 7

[    17.756] (II) [drm] nouveau interface version: 1.2.0

[    17.772] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"

[    17.772] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[    17.772] (II) Module "dri2" already built-in

[    17.772] (--) NOUVEAU(0): Chipset: "NVIDIA NV44"

[    17.772] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

   "Right" for depth/fbbpp 24/32

[    17.772] (==) NOUVEAU(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[    17.772] (==) NOUVEAU(0): RGB weight 888

[    17.772] (==) NOUVEAU(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[    17.772] (==) NOUVEAU(0): Using HW cursor

[    17.772] (==) NOUVEAU(0): GLX sync to VBlank disabled.

[    17.772] (==) NOUVEAU(0): Page flipping enabled

[    17.772] (==) NOUVEAU(0): Swap limit set to 2 [Max allowed 2]

[    17.804] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Output VGA-2 using monitor section HP L1950 S/N CNC818P701

[    17.834] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Output DVI-I-1 has no monitor section

[    17.888] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Output TV-1 has no monitor section

[    17.919] (II) NOUVEAU(0): EDID for output VGA-2

[    17.919] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Manufacturer: HWP  Model: 26e7  Serial#: 16843009

[    17.919] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Year: 2008  Week: 18

[    17.919] (II) NOUVEAU(0): EDID Version: 1.3

[    17.919] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.700 V

[    17.919] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Sync:  Separate

[    17.919] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 38  vert.: 30

[    17.919] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Gamma: 2.40

[    17.919] (II) NOUVEAU(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off; RGB/Color Display

[    17.919] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Default color space is primary color space

[    17.919] (II) NOUVEAU(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

[    17.919] (II) NOUVEAU(0): redX: 0.646 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.287 greenY: 0.604

[    17.919] (II) NOUVEAU(0): blueX: 0.145 blueY: 0.070   whiteX: 0.312 whiteY: 0.328

[    17.919] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Supported established timings:

[    17.919] (II) NOUVEAU(0): 720x400@70Hz

[    17.919] (II) NOUVEAU(0): 640x480@60Hz

[    17.919] (II) NOUVEAU(0): 640x480@72Hz

[    17.919] (II) NOUVEAU(0): 640x480@75Hz

[    17.919] (II) NOUVEAU(0): 800x600@60Hz

[    17.919] (II) NOUVEAU(0): 800x600@72Hz

[    17.919] (II) NOUVEAU(0): 800x600@75Hz

[    17.919] (II) NOUVEAU(0): 832x624@75Hz

[    17.919] (II) NOUVEAU(0): 1024x768@60Hz

[    17.919] (II) NOUVEAU(0): 1024x768@70Hz

[    17.919] (II) NOUVEAU(0): 1024x768@75Hz

[    17.919] (II) NOUVEAU(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

[    17.919] (II) NOUVEAU(0): 1152x864@75Hz

[    17.919] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

[    17.919] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Supported standard timings:

[    17.919] (II) NOUVEAU(0): #0: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

[    17.919] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Supported detailed timing:

[    17.919] (II) NOUVEAU(0): clock: 108.0 MHz   Image Size:  380 x 300 mm

[    17.919] (II) NOUVEAU(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1440 h_blank_end 1688 h_border: 0

[    17.919] (II) NOUVEAU(0): v_active: 1024  v_sync: 1025  v_sync_end 1028 v_blanking: 1066 v_border: 0

[    17.919] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Ranges: V min: 50 V max: 77 Hz, H min: 24 H max: 83 kHz, PixClock max 145 MHz

[    17.919] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Monitor name: HP L1950

[    17.919] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Serial No: CNC818P701

[    17.919] (II) NOUVEAU(0): EDID (in hex):

[    17.919] (II) NOUVEAU(0):    00ffffffffffff0022f0e72601010101

[    17.919] (II) NOUVEAU(0):    1212010368261e8cee8b00a557499a25

[    17.919] (II) NOUVEAU(0):    125054adef8081800101010101010101

[    17.919] (II) NOUVEAU(0):    010101010101302a009851002a403070

[    17.919] (II) NOUVEAU(0):    13007c2c1100001e000000fd00324d18

[    17.919] (II) NOUVEAU(0):    530e000a202020202020000000fc0048

[    17.919] (II) NOUVEAU(0):    50204c313935300a20202020000000ff

[    17.919] (II) NOUVEAU(0):    00434e43383138503730310a20200030

[    17.919] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Printing probed modes for output VGA-2

[    17.919] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x60.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz eP)

[    17.919] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x75.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz e)

[    17.919] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1152x864"x75.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz e)

[    17.919] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1024x768"x75.1   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.1 kHz e)

[    17.919] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1024x768"x70.1   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz e)

[    17.919] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz e)

[    17.919] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "832x624"x74.6   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz e)

[    17.919] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "800x600"x72.2   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz e)

[    17.919] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "800x600"x75.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz e)

[    17.919] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz e)

[    17.919] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "640x480"x75.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz e)

[    17.919] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "640x480"x72.8   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 491 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz e)

[    17.919] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "640x480"x60.0   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[    17.919] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "720x400"x70.1   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[    17.950] (II) NOUVEAU(0): EDID for output DVI-I-1

[    17.950] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Manufacturer: HWP  Model: 26e8  Serial#: 16843009

[    17.950] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Year: 2007  Week: 46

[    17.950] (II) NOUVEAU(0): EDID Version: 1.3

[    17.950] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Digital Display Input

[    17.950] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 38  vert.: 30

[    17.950] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Gamma: 2.40

[    17.950] (II) NOUVEAU(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off

[    17.950] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 

[    17.950] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Default color space is primary color space

[    17.950] (II) NOUVEAU(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

[    17.950] (II) NOUVEAU(0): redX: 0.640 redY: 0.330   greenX: 0.300 greenY: 0.600

[    17.950] (II) NOUVEAU(0): blueX: 0.150 blueY: 0.060   whiteX: 0.312 whiteY: 0.329

[    17.950] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Supported established timings:

[    17.950] (II) NOUVEAU(0): 720x400@70Hz

[    17.950] (II) NOUVEAU(0): 640x480@60Hz

[    17.950] (II) NOUVEAU(0): 640x480@72Hz

[    17.950] (II) NOUVEAU(0): 640x480@75Hz

[    17.950] (II) NOUVEAU(0): 800x600@60Hz

[    17.950] (II) NOUVEAU(0): 800x600@72Hz

[    17.950] (II) NOUVEAU(0): 800x600@75Hz

[    17.950] (II) NOUVEAU(0): 832x624@75Hz

[    17.950] (II) NOUVEAU(0): 1024x768@60Hz

[    17.950] (II) NOUVEAU(0): 1024x768@70Hz

[    17.950] (II) NOUVEAU(0): 1024x768@75Hz

[    17.950] (II) NOUVEAU(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

[    17.950] (II) NOUVEAU(0): 1152x864@75Hz

[    17.950] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

[    17.950] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Supported standard timings:

[    17.950] (II) NOUVEAU(0): #0: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

[    17.950] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Supported detailed timing:

[    17.950] (II) NOUVEAU(0): clock: 108.0 MHz   Image Size:  380 x 300 mm

[    17.950] (II) NOUVEAU(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1440 h_blank_end 1688 h_border: 0

[    17.950] (II) NOUVEAU(0): v_active: 1024  v_sync: 1025  v_sync_end 1028 v_blanking: 1066 v_border: 0

[    17.950] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Ranges: V min: 50 V max: 77 Hz, H min: 24 H max: 83 kHz, PixClock max 145 MHz

[    17.950] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Monitor name: HP L1950

[    17.950] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Serial No: CNK74615L6

[    17.950] (II) NOUVEAU(0): EDID (in hex):

[    17.950] (II) NOUVEAU(0):    00ffffffffffff0022f0e82601010101

[    17.950] (II) NOUVEAU(0):    2e11010380261e8ceeee91a3544c9926

[    17.950] (II) NOUVEAU(0):    0f5054adef8081800101010101010101

[    17.950] (II) NOUVEAU(0):    010101010101302a009851002a403070

[    17.950] (II) NOUVEAU(0):    13007c2c1100001e000000fd00324d18

[    17.950] (II) NOUVEAU(0):    530e000a202020202020000000fc0048

[    17.950] (II) NOUVEAU(0):    50204c313935300a20202020000000ff

[    17.950] (II) NOUVEAU(0):    00434e4b37343631354c360a20200005

[    17.950] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Printing probed modes for output DVI-I-1

[    17.950] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x60.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz eP)

[    17.950] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x75.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz e)

[    17.950] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1152x864"x75.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz e)

[    17.950] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1024x768"x75.1   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.1 kHz e)

[    17.950] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1024x768"x70.1   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz e)

[    17.950] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz e)

[    17.950] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "832x624"x74.6   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz e)

[    17.950] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "800x600"x72.2   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz e)

[    17.950] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "800x600"x75.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz e)

[    17.951] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz e)

[    17.951] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "640x480"x75.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz e)

[    17.951] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "640x480"x72.8   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 491 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz e)

[    17.951] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "640x480"x60.0   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[    17.951] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "720x400"x70.1   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[    18.004] (II) NOUVEAU(0): EDID for output TV-1

[    18.004] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Output VGA-2 connected

[    18.004] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Output DVI-I-1 connected

[    18.004] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Output TV-1 disconnected

[    18.004] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes

[    18.004] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Output VGA-2 using initial mode 1280x1024

[    18.004] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Output DVI-I-1 using initial mode 1280x1024

[    18.004] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) unless otherwise stated.

[    18.004] (--) NOUVEAU(0): Virtual size is 1280x1024 (pitch 0)

[    18.004] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

[    18.004] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x60.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz eP)

[    18.004] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "1280x1024": 135.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

[    18.004] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x75.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz e)

[    18.004] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "1152x864": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

[    18.004] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1152x864"x75.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz e)

[    18.004] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz

[    18.004] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1024x768"x75.1   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.1 kHz e)

[    18.004] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz

[    18.004] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1024x768"x70.1   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz e)

[    18.004] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

[    18.004] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz e)

[    18.004] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "832x624": 57.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.7 kHz, 74.6 Hz

[    18.004] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "832x624"x74.6   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz e)

[    18.004] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz

[    18.004] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "800x600"x72.2   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz e)

[    18.004] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

[    18.004] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "800x600"x75.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz e)

[    18.004] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

[    18.004] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz e)

[    18.004] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

[    18.004] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "640x480"x75.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz e)

[    18.004] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz

[    18.004] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "640x480"x72.8   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 491 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz e)

[    18.004] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

[    18.004] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "640x480"x60.0   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[    18.004] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "720x400": 28.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz

[    18.004] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "720x400"x70.1   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[    18.004] (==) NOUVEAU(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

[    18.004] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[    18.004] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[    18.004] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[    18.012] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    18.012]    compiled for 1.15.0, module version = 1.0.0

[    18.012]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[    18.012] (II) Loading sub module "exa"

[    18.012] (II) LoadModule: "exa"

[    18.013] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libexa.so

[    18.023] (II) Module exa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    18.023]    compiled for 1.15.0, module version = 2.6.0

[    18.023]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 15.0

[    18.023] (II) Loading sub module "shadowfb"

[    18.023] (II) LoadModule: "shadowfb"

[    18.023] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libshadowfb.so

[    18.041] (II) Module shadowfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    18.041]    compiled for 1.15.0, module version = 1.0.0

[    18.041]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[    18.041] (II) intel(1): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

   "Left" for depth/fbbpp 24/32

[    18.041] (==) intel(1): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[    18.041] (==) intel(1): RGB weight 888

[    18.041] (==) intel(1): Default visual is TrueColor

[    18.041] (--) intel(1): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) G33

[    18.041] (--) intel(1): CPU: x86-64, sse2, sse3, ssse3

[    18.041] (**) intel(1): Framebuffer tiled

[    18.041] (**) intel(1): Pixmaps tiled

[    18.041] (**) intel(1): "Tear free" disabled

[    18.041] (**) intel(1): Forcing per-crtc-pixmaps? no

[    18.041] (II) intel(1): Output VGA1 using monitor section HP L1940T S/N CNK70305TS

[    18.041] (--) intel(1): Output VGA1 using initial mode 1280x1024 on pipe 0

[    18.041] (==) intel(1): DPI set to (96, 96)

[    18.041] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"

[    18.041] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[    18.041] (II) Module "dri2" already built-in

[    18.041] (--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[    18.043] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Opened GPU channel 0

[    18.046] (II) NOUVEAU(0): [DRI2] Setup complete

[    18.046] (II) NOUVEAU(0): [DRI2]   DRI driver: nouveau

[    18.046] (II) NOUVEAU(0): [DRI2]   VDPAU driver: nouveau

[    18.047] (II) EXA(0): Driver allocated offscreen pixmaps

[    18.047] (II) EXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:

[    18.047] (II)         Solid

[    18.047] (II)         Copy

[    18.047] (II)         Composite (RENDER acceleration)

[    18.047] (II)         UploadToScreen

[    18.047] (II)         DownloadFromScreen

[    18.047] (==) NOUVEAU(0): Backing store enabled

[    18.047] (==) NOUVEAU(0): Silken mouse enabled

[    18.048] (II) NOUVEAU(0): [XvMC] Associated with NV40 texture adapter.

[    18.048] (II) NOUVEAU(0): [XvMC] Extension initialized.

[    18.048] (==) NOUVEAU(0): DPMS enabled

[    18.048] (II) NOUVEAU(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

[    18.088] (--) RandR disabled

[    18.088] (II) intel(1): SNA initialized with Alviso (gen3) backend

[    18.088] (==) intel(1): Backing store enabled

[    18.088] (==) intel(1): Silken mouse enabled

[    18.089] (II) intel(1): HW Cursor enabled

[    18.089] (II) intel(1): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

[    18.089] (==) intel(1): DPMS enabled

[    18.090] (II) intel(1): [XvMC] i915_xvmc driver initialized.

[    18.090] (II) intel(1): [DRI2] Setup complete

[    18.090] (II) intel(1): [DRI2]   DRI driver: i915

[    18.090] (II) intel(1): direct rendering: DRI2 Enabled

[    18.090] (==) intel(1): hotplug detection: "enabled"

[    18.090] (--) RandR disabled

[    18.644] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

[    18.644] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_create_context

[    18.644] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_create_context_profile

[    18.644] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_EXT_create_context_es2_profile

[    18.644] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_INTEL_swap_event

[    18.645] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_swap_control and GLX_MESA_swap_control

[    18.645] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB

[    18.645] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_fbconfig_float

[    18.645] (II) AIGLX: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap backed by buffer objects

[    18.645] (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized nouveau

[    18.645] (II) GLX: Initialized DRI2 GL provider for screen 0

[    18.774] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

[    18.774] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_create_context

[    18.774] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_create_context_profile

[    18.774] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_EXT_create_context_es2_profile

[    18.774] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_INTEL_swap_event

[    18.774] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_swap_control and GLX_MESA_swap_control

[    18.774] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB

[    18.774] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_fbconfig_float

[    18.774] (II) AIGLX: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap backed by buffer objects

[    18.774] (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized i915

[    18.774] (II) GLX: Initialized DRI2 GL provider for screen 1

[    18.777] (II) NOUVEAU(0): NVEnterVT is called.

[    18.878] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Setting screen physical size to 338 x 270

[    18.878] resize called 1280 1024

[    18.886] (II) intel(1): switch to mode 1280x1024@60.0 on pipe 0 using VGA1, position (0, 0), rotation normal

[    18.904] (II) intel(1): Setting screen physical size to 338 x 270

[    19.174] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event1)

[    19.174] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    19.174] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "Keyboard"

[    19.174] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[    19.174] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[    19.206] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    19.206]    compiled for 1.15.0, module version = 2.8.2

[    19.206]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[    19.206]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 20.0

[    19.206] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[    19.206] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[    19.206] (**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

[    19.206] (--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1

[    19.206] (--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys

[    19.206] (II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    19.206] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input1/event1"

[    19.206] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 6)

[    19.206] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    19.206] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"

[    19.206] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "de"

[    19.238] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event0)

[    19.238] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    19.238] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "Keyboard"

[    19.238] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[    19.238] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[    19.238] (**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

[    19.238] (--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1

[    19.238] (--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys

[    19.238] (II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    19.238] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input0/event0"

[    19.238] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 7)

[    19.238] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    19.238] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"

[    19.238] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "de"

[    19.239] (II) config/udev: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card1)

[    19.239] (II) config/udev: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

[    19.239] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech Logitech USB Optical Mouse (/dev/input/event3)

[    19.239] (**) Logitech Logitech USB Optical Mouse: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[    19.239] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Logitech Logitech USB Optical Mouse'

[    19.239] (**) Logitech Logitech USB Optical Mouse: always reports core events

[    19.239] (**) evdev: Logitech Logitech USB Optical Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

[    19.239] (--) evdev: Logitech Logitech USB Optical Mouse: Vendor 0x46d Product 0xc018

[    19.239] (--) evdev: Logitech Logitech USB Optical Mouse: Found 3 mouse buttons

[    19.239] (--) evdev: Logitech Logitech USB Optical Mouse: Found scroll wheel(s)

[    19.239] (--) evdev: Logitech Logitech USB Optical Mouse: Found relative axes

[    19.239] (--) evdev: Logitech Logitech USB Optical Mouse: Found x and y relative axes

[    19.239] (II) evdev: Logitech Logitech USB Optical Mouse: Configuring as mouse

[    19.239] (II) evdev: Logitech Logitech USB Optical Mouse: Adding scrollwheel support

[    19.239] (**) evdev: Logitech Logitech USB Optical Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[    19.239] (**) evdev: Logitech Logitech USB Optical Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[    19.239] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb3/3-1/3-1:1.0/0003:046D:C018.0001/input/input3/event3"

[    19.239] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech Logitech USB Optical Mouse" (type: MOUSE, id 8)

[    19.239] (II) evdev: Logitech Logitech USB Optical Mouse: initialized for relative axes.

[    19.240] (**) Logitech Logitech USB Optical Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[    19.240] (**) Logitech Logitech USB Optical Mouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[    19.240] (**) Logitech Logitech USB Optical Mouse: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[    19.240] (**) Logitech Logitech USB Optical Mouse: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[    19.240] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech Logitech USB Optical Mouse (/dev/input/mouse0)

[    19.240] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    19.240] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    19.240] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard (/dev/input/event2)

[    19.240] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    19.240] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "Keyboard"

[    19.240] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'AT Translated Set 2 keyboard'

[    19.240] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

[    19.240] (**) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

[    19.240] (--) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Vendor 0x1 Product 0x1

[    19.240] (--) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

[    19.240] (II) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

[    19.240] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input2/event2"

[    19.240] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD, id 9)

[    19.240] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    19.240] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"

[    19.240] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "de"

[  1539.631] (II) intel(1): switch to mode 1280x1024@60.0 on pipe 0 using VGA1, position (0, 0), rotation normal

[  1617.677] (II) NOUVEAU(0): EDID vendor "HWP", prod id 9960

[  1617.677] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Using EDID range info for horizontal sync

[  1617.677] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Using EDID range info for vertical refresh

[  1617.677] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[  1617.677] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz eP)

[  1617.677] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz e)

[  1617.677] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz e)

[  1617.677] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 492 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz e)

[  1617.677] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[  1617.677] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[  1617.677] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz e)

[  1617.677] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz e)

[  1617.677] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz e)

[  1617.677] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz e)

[  1617.677] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "832x624"x0.0   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz e)

[  1617.677] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz e)

[  1617.677] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz e)

[  1617.677] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1152x864"x0.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz e)

[  1619.935] resize called 2560 1024

[  1675.315] (II) NOUVEAU(0): EDID vendor "HWP", prod id 9960

[  1675.315] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Using hsync ranges from config file

[  1675.315] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file

[  1675.315] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[  1675.315] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz eP)

[  1675.315] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz e)

[  1675.315] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz e)

[  1675.315] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 492 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz e)

[  1675.315] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[  1675.315] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[  1675.315] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz e)

[  1675.315] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz e)

[  1675.315] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz e)

[  1675.315] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz e)

[  1675.315] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "832x624"x0.0   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz e)

[  1675.315] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz e)

[  1675.315] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz e)

[  1675.315] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1152x864"x0.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz e)

```

----------

